# Land O Lakes Ultra Fresh Lamb milk replacer used for goat kids



## Jany (Apr 2, 2011)

I bought three  18 day old baby Boar goats yesterday. The people were feeding them evaporated milk. The only replacer I could find was the Land O Lakes Ultra Fresh Lamb milk replacer. Can anyone tell me a simpler way of mixing it that would be fine for goats in a measuring cups.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 2, 2011)

I would just buy whole cow's milk at the store. Then there is no mixing or anything. There has been a lot of diarrhea problems with feeding the milk replacer to goats.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't like replacers, I especially don't like replacers for one animal species given to another.  I use whole (Vita D) milk from the grocery.

If you don't want to waste it, what I'd do is use straight Vita D from the store until they're about 6 wks old, and then slowly start using the replacer...1/4 bottle replacer / water mix, 3/4 bottle Vita D milk, then 1/2 and 1/2.  Never more than half, though.

As far as 'easier way to mix it'...I'm not sure what you mean...?  We used replacer for a cow and just put it in the bottle, added tepid water, and shook until it dissolved....then add enough hot water to fill the bottle.

I feed our kids 3x a day, around 20 oz ea. feeding at that age.


----------

